# I am Here



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The balloons had messages as "not to abandonment", "pet me", "play with me" or "scratch my belly".


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

??? are these dogs stray dogs or do they belong to these girls?? What is going on??? This is puzzling because of that...

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

They are stray dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It looks like she is trying to make people there more aware of the strays.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ah, I get it.
I hope they bring attention in the right way, seems like a lot of stray doqs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, well fed and good looking strays, at that. 

Hope they get some of them off the street and into homes


----------



## Shikobasmith (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this video... It is simply awesome...


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

that's great


----------

